# Skid steer available in North NJ..



## mrusk (Jan 18, 2004)

I have a cat 246 skid loader and i am looking for sub work in northern jersey. If anyone is looking for a skid loader sub please email me. [email protected]

Thanks

Matt


----------



## lawnboy30 (Nov 4, 2004)

*skid*

I sent you a pm. Let me know. thanks


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

Matt,

We are still looking. I will speak to my boss and get to you on monday. What are you looking for per hour? Would you use our pusher box? Have any plow trucks? My sell is 973-445-8575.

Thanks, ED


----------

